
Microsoft Plots the End of Visual Basic - tech234a
https://www.thurrott.com/dev/232268/microsoft-plots-the-end-of-visual-basic
======
csense
Microsoft should open-source Visual Basic. I'm sure a community would quickly
form and take care of keeping it up-to-date.

~~~
weare138
There's actually an open-source VB.NET compiler and runtime available already.
The Mono project is sponsored by Microsoft.

[https://www.mono-project.com/docs/about-
mono/languages/visua...](https://www.mono-project.com/docs/about-
mono/languages/visualbasic)

------
xet7
It's time to move to Gambas
[http://gambas.sourceforge.net](http://gambas.sourceforge.net)

~~~
muterad_murilax
I'd rather move to Lazarus ([https://www.lazarus-
ide.org/](https://www.lazarus-ide.org/)).

